# correa trapezoidal



## Sara2006

es un técnico técnico, correa trapezoidal se puede decir en inglés trapezium shape belt? muchas gracias!


----------



## Txiri

I think it´s simply "trapezoidal".  A trapezoid is  a quadrilateral with one pair of parallel sides


----------



## Sara2006

thank you very much, i didn't find the translation - trapezodial- anywere, only trapezium that sounds straign, ciao!


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

"trapezoidal" menas "with de shape of a trapezium" and in this context it refers to the *transversal section* of the belt.


----------



## Sara2006

exacto, entonces está bien dicho en ingles trapezoidal belt, ¿no?, muchas gracias!


----------



## Raelichu

Thanks for that, including Sara2006 for asking, but I need to be more precise... how would you translate...

"correa trapezoidal de cadena"?
"correa trapezoidal de cable"?

I know it sounds stupid, but "chain/cable trapezoidal belt" sounds weird to me...


----------



## Arenita

Sara2006 said:
			
		

> es un técnico técnico, correa trapezoidal se puede decir en inglés trapezium shape belt? muchas gracias!


 
Existe un diccionario en línea especializado llamado EuroDicAutom, aquí la definición q dan para "correa trapezoidal" y su equivalente en inglés. Espero te sirva.

_correa de transmisión de sección en forma de trapecio o de v truncada que suele funcionar en ranuras de la misma sección mecanizadas en las poleas_ 

En inglés es v-belt o vee belt.

Este término está dentro de la Ingeniería mecánica y civil


----------



## th0t

Sara, se dice V-belt


----------



## Raelichu

Bueno, entonces para decir "correa trapezoidal de cadena" sería chain v-belt, no?


Arenita, podrías poner el enlace a ese diccionario, por favor?


----------



## Arenita

Claro, pero no puedo escribir la dirección completa porque aún soy nueva y no puedo usar URL hasta haber colocado 30 posts. Sin embargo puedes pegar esto en Address: europa.eu.int/eurodicautom/Controller. Delante de esta dirección debes escribir http: sin las 3 w.
Saludos


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Raelichu said:
			
		

> Thanks for that, including Sara2006 for asking, but I need to be more precise... how would you translate...
> 
> "correa trapezoidal de cadena"?
> "correa trapezoidal de cable"?
> 
> I know it sounds stupid, but "chain/cable trapezoidal belt" sounds weird to me...


 
Estoy un poco confundido ¿éste no es un hilo bastante antiguo?
De todas maneras, Raelichu, te digo que "correa trapezoidal de cadena" o "correa trapezoidal de cable", "sounds weird to me", even in spanish. Una *transmisión* en en una máquina o es una cadena, o es una correa trapezoidal (o correa en "V"), pero no ambas cosas a la vez.


----------



## Raelichu

Nippur de Lagash said:
			
		

> Estoy un poco confundido ¿éste no es un hilo bastante antiguo?
> De todas maneras, Raelichu, te digo que "correa trapezoidal de cadena" o "correa trapezoidal de cable", "sounds weird to me", even in spanish. Una *transmisión* en en una máquina o es una cadena, o es una correa trapezoidal (o correa en "V"), pero no ambas cosas a la vez.



Sí, es antiguo, pero yo lo retomé usando el buscador, jejeje.

Respecto a las correas y demás, te diré que es así como venía en el catálogo, que está en español, así que la culpa es del traductor, no mía  Yo ayer tuve que hacer una lista de vocabulario técnico y me encontré con ese "palabro"... ¿Entonces cómo se diría?


----------



## Sara2006

encontré de nuevo estas traducciones: trapezoidal belt or "V" belt.
y para las otras: wiring "V" belt, pero como dice nippur, no creo que exista una cadena en forma trapezoidal, las cadenas se miden en pulgadas, en función del tamaño de los eslabones, 1/2'', 3/4'', 5/8''... hasta luego!


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Esto ya es entrar en el terreno de las hipótesis, pero bueno... Ante todo, diré que si hubo una traducción previa del inglés al castellano (lo cual parece ser el caso) en efecto, fue malísima. Yo supongo (Dios dirá) que en la frase "correa trapezoidal de cadena", la expresión "correa trapezoidal" (por algún mambo del traductor) reemplaza a la palabra "*transmisión*", y los términos están invertidos. En ese caso nos queda: "cadena de transmisión" y eso "makes sense". Ahora, "cable de transmisión" sigue siendo espantoso pero parece ser la (malísima) traducción de 'wiring "V" belt': no hay ninqún cable de por medio, lo que quiere decir 'wiring "V" belt' es que la correa (belt) es sin fin, circular. En resumen (y espero no estar metiendo la pata con "transmission" queda así:

Inglés: "transmission chain" y 'transmission wiring "V" belt".

Castellano: "cadena de transmisión " y "correa trapezoidal de transmisión".

Si obviamos lo de "transmisión" nos quda simplemente: "cadena" y "correa trapezoidal" por un lado y "chain" y 'wiring "V" belt' por el otro.

Otro sí, digo: una cadena puede emplearse para otras cosas que no sean la transmisión de movimiento, pero una correa trapezoidal (se da por sobreentedido que cerrada) sólo sirve para eso.


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Fé de erratas.

Me desdigo de esto: Ahora, "cable de transmisión" sigue siendo espantoso pero parece ser la (malísima) traducción de 'wiring "V" belt': no hay ninqún cable de por medio, lo que quiere decir 'wiring "V" belt' es que la correa (belt) es sin fin, circular.

Lo de wiring quiere decir efectivamente que está hecha de cable (es decir de múltiples hilos metálicos). Lo siento por la confusión.


----------



## frangs

Solo añadir (para acabar de liarlo un poco más ) que según "trapezoid" se use en inglés británico o americano (definición consultada en el WEbster's), la traducción de esta palabra debería ser "trapezoide" ("trapezoidal") o "trapecio" (o trapecial) .


----------

